
Google is creating a startup haven to prevent staff from leaving - cpncrunch
http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/24/google-startup-incubator/
======
ChuckMcM
Good luck with that :-) Is 20% time still a thing? There are mixed messages
coming out of exit polls. The Reynolds company did this pretty well, they
actually funded their smart execs and had them run the new business, and if it
was successful the company had first right of refusal on purchasing it
outright. That meant a payday for the employees who had just spent all their
time nurturing their idea into a successful company. Sun on the other hand
kind of tried to do this and if you were "successful" your idea became an
official project and maybe you got a promotion maybe you just got to keep
working on it. Very low risk (you wouldn't be burning your personal credit
history to get the idea flying) but also very low reward if it became a thing.
Needless to say that version didn't actually get much participation.

